# Amazon flex delivery schedule



## Angelo777 (Apr 28, 2016)

hello I was wondering cause I just got book for 2 blocks on May 3-4 this is the 1st time I ever got book ahead of time I Usually just wait after 12am to get a block so my question is now that I got book ahead of time I can still wait at 12am to book more blocks for April ? Thanks ?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Angelo777 said:


> hello I was wondering cause I just got book for 2 blocks on May 3-4 this is the 1st time I ever got book ahead of time I Usually just wait after 12am to get a block so my question is now that I got book ahead of time I can still wait at 12am to book more blocks for April ? Thanks ?


Yes


----------



## Angelo777 (Apr 28, 2016)

limepro said:


> Yes


Awesome thanks for the reply


----------

